# ساعدوني في مشروعي يا جماعه واقترحي عليا اي حاجه



## مريووووووم (8 أكتوبر 2008)

انا طالبه في قسم ميكاترونيكس في جامعه عين شمس..ومطلوووب مني اعمل مشروووع تخرج ..عايزاكوا تسعدوني ضروري اوي اوي اوي ...لاني مش عارفه اي حاجه..المشروع عن اي حاجه باستخدام ال plc


انا هتعبكوا معايا...بس هدعلكوا واللهي


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (9 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخت السائلة:

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.

أقترح القيام بانشاء خط انتاج ضعير و برمجة عمله باستخدام Plc

مثل: خط تعبئة علب أدوية، خط تغليف، خط فرز بناء على الحجم او الوزن او غيرها.

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله​


----------



## مريووووووم (9 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا معتصم على الرد...وبجد فكره حلوه...بس انا عايزه مجموعه افكار ...عشان نفسي اعمل حاجه حلوه اوي


----------



## معاذ بشارات (9 أكتوبر 2008)

اقترح عمل خط انتاج يعمل ع plc مع امكانية التحكم فيه عن بعد من خلال النت ومن اي مكان في العالم
comfortable control


----------



## رائد نبيل (9 أكتوبر 2008)

طيب لازم الـ Plc يتحكم في مصنع أو خط انتاج ؟

أقترح أن يتحكم في منزل : أبواب ، نوافذ ، ستائر ، صنابير مياه !! :3:

أو يتحكم في مصعد ( ليكن المصعد مصغر )


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (11 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أختي الكريمة, أفضل أنواع المشاريع, هي المشاريع التي يكون لها تشغيل إقتصادي, فيما يتماشى مع ترشيد إستهلاك الكهرباء, فمثلاً أنظمة التبريد والتكييف, يمكن عمل مشروع تطبيقي عن أي مجال, مع جعل وحدة Plc تستخدم في التشغيل الإقتصادي لهذه المعدات.
وتقبلي تحياتي
​


----------



## محمد85 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

انا بعمل اختراع ربوت يبجث عن الغام فى الارض


----------



## روزاما المراغى (14 أكتوبر 2008)

أختنا الفاضلى انا حابب قسم الميكاترونكس هل انت فى ميكاترونكس عين شمس بنظام الساعات المعتمدة ولا قسم ق تالتة ورابعة فقط
ارجووووووالرد


----------

